# Calibrating a Buttkicker?



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

So recently we added a Buttkicker to our HT setup and have been enjoying it quite a bit. But what is the best way to calibrate this with the sub to produce the appropriate amount of "shake"? My sub is calibrated to the other speakers, but how should the buttkicker be calibrated with the sub?

So far we've been setting it to personal preference and trying to leave the SVS sub settings alone. Is there some sort of scene that folks like to use a test though for a Buttkicker? Just wondering...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello zot and welcome to the Shack!

I'm not familiar with the Buttkicker system, but maybe Roman with Ultimate is... since he sales them. 

I'll move your thread to the forum he sponsors and maybe he will chime in.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

zot,

I do not believe there is a scientific way of calibrating the buttkicker. Everyone tunes it to its own personal taste. Basically, you want on the buttkicker amplifier to turn the low frequency crossover on and high frequency crossover off. You want only very low frequencies to be passed to the buttkickers, and when someone with low voice speaks your chairs do not shake. You can tune the crossover cutoff frequency to your taste, though and then adjust the volume, so the buttkickers are not distracting you from the movie and at the same time you still get the effect. Put the familiar movie on and experiment. You will know when it is just right.


----------

